#ubuntu-in 2017-01-10
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-in 2017-01-11
<vandana> can anyone help me out for resolving wifi issues? searched internet and tried but no luck.. have rtl8723be card+ubuntu 16.04+latest linux kernel 4.9.2
<pavlushka> oh ho, missed one :(
<Kilos> yeah
<pavlushka> vandana: hey :)
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell vandana that may be I can help her, may be :)
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Righto, I'll tell vandana on freenode
<pavlushka> vandana: hey :)
<vandana> hi
<u-la-la> vandana: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell vandana that may be I can help her, may be :)" 1 minute and 26 seconds ago
<pavlushka> vandana: Ubuntu 16.04 uses 4.4. series kernel by default
<vandana> i upgraded
<pavlushka> vandana: yeah I can guess that but
<pavlushka> vandana: for any purpose or just for testing?
<vandana> read somewhere that wifi issue resolved for someone after upgrading kernerl because of new drivers
<pavlushka> vandana: ok, can you please copy paste the result of "lspci -nnk" on paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link?
<pavlushka> vandana: run that command on terminal
<vandana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23783257/
<vandana> befor your reply i tried soultion from http://askubuntu.com/questions/717685/realtek-wifi-card-rtl8723be-not-working-properly/
<vandana> and uptil yet wifi not disconnected otherwise it was disconnecting after some minutes
<pavlushka> vandana: So what can we assume? lets wait and see if it malfunctions again, right?
<vandana> yes
<vandana> and thank you for replying
<pavlushka> vandana: you are well come, and if you see u-la-la the bot, you can leave a message to it by "u-la-la: tell nick to / that I need her/him, or wash his hands before dinner"
<pavlushka> *Welcome
<pavlushka> lol, weird typo.
<pavlushka> vandana: or you can leave a memo on memoserv by "/msg memoserv send nick message"
<pavlushka> so that she or he can get you back.
<vandana> ok
<pavlushka> vandana: I may crush now, Night night :)
#ubuntu-in 2018-01-09
<mayankmadan> Hi everyone. Im having trouble with booting ubuntu 17.10. It takes more than a couple of minutes even though i have a decent computer(i7 6700hq, 8GB RAM). Can anyone help me with this?
#ubuntu-in 2018-01-14
<ravi_> hi
<ravi_> anyone to help me with a problem???
#ubuntu-in 2019-01-07
<him-cesjf> Hi there
